# Is this one of our better teams in the Cuban era



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Unfortunately I haven't been able to see too many games, but from what I've seen/read I have a good feeling about this year. No longer do we seem to be the weak 4th quarter Mavericks of the past, we tear **** up in the end - Dirk's playing the best clutch basketball of his life, our paint defense is definitely improving and we have a nice deep rotation with under rated guys like Beaubois and Humphries and Ross who all provide nice little sparks.. and this is all with Howard only having played 3 games

So my point is, what are your views on this team/expectations etc, what are we doing well and what are we lacking


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I mean, we're definately doing better than most people thought we would. I just hope we get the injuries under control, seems like we get a new injury every game. Though this could be seen as a blessing in disguise, as it let Roddy get some time and I think he'll get progressively more time as the season progresses. I'm also really impressed with Drew, at first he was extremely unimpressive, but the last couple of games, he's been our 2nd best player.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Even if we are the Lakers are historically good, so I don't know about getting by them. It would be interesting to see if we can turn Dampier into something too.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Unfortunately I haven't been able to see too many games, but from what I've seen/read I have a good feeling about this year. No longer do we seem to be the weak 4th quarter Mavericks of the past, we tear **** up in the end - Dirk's playing the best clutch basketball of his life, our paint defense is definitely improving and we have a nice deep rotation with under rated guys like Beaubois and Humphries and Ross who all provide nice little sparks.. and this is all with Howard only having played 3 games
> 
> So my point is, what are your views on this team/expectations etc, what are we doing well and what are we lacking



sorry but i just dont agree with this. weve been doing the same thing weve done in the past, blowing leads and letting teams back into games. if it were for dirks last second heroics the last few times those wins turn to losses. this team was hyped to be a team that doesnt do that. a team that doesnt need dirk to be clutch every other game for them to win. i mean what was the point of signing the players we got if dirk has to go out and score 20 in the 4th for us to win? or we are blowing leads left and right and need dirk to bail us out at the buzzer. and not to say that dirk isnt playing clutch, cause hes playing insanely well right now. but this is what weve come to expect from dirk, we know hes going to get his points already. its the rest of the team thats is the big if. 

I personally think our interior D is still a mess and perimeter D is still iffy. josh came back too early and gooden is taking too many shots. barea is getting 3 point happy for whatever reason and the vets we signed to "get us over the hump" have spent more time on the bench hurt than on the court, but this is nothing new from our vet signings. well make the playoffs but they havent shown me anything diff yet. outside of dirk the team is very questionable.


----------

